# Low Glycemic Index Food List



## Meilier (Mar 9, 2010)

Low Glycemic Index Food List

This is a searchable collection of Low glycaemic index data on thousands of foods. A low GI food will release glucose more slowly and steadily. Foods that have a low glycemic index (GI) ranking are recommended for people who need to manage their blood sugar levels.


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks and welcone Meiler that will come in handy


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 10, 2010)

Can a moderator consider putting this thread in the links section please?

Thanks.


----------

